# Nun ist es passiert



## rudiinc (13. Mai 2012)

wir haben uns ein Haus gekauft und im Garten hinten gibt es einen Teich. Wir haben uns Gedanken darüber gemacht ob wir ihn zuschütten sollen (wegen vierjähriger Tochter und noch ausstehendem Nachwuchs) oder nicht. Heute haben wir aber zum allerersten Mal in dieser braunen Brühe Fische zu Gesicht bekommen. Und dann war alles keine Frage mehr, der Teich bleibt. Und damit haben sich uns tausend Fragen auf einmal gestellt.

Wie können die Fische da drin überhaupt leben?
Was sind das für Fische?
Brauchen die nicht irgendwas zu fressen?
Ganz ohne Pflanzen, das geht?
Warum ist das Wasser so braun?
Müssen wir den Teich nicht erstmal säubern, und wie?
Was lebt noch alles im Teich?
Benötigen wir nicht noch irgendwelche Technik für den Teich?
WIE SICHERN WIR DEN TEICH FÜR DEN NACHWUCHS?

Viele Fragen wo wir hoffen hier einige Lösungen und Ratschläge zu bekommen.
Das einzige was wir bis jetzt an Infos liefern können sind zwei Fotos.

Grüße aus dem Westerwald

Die poßis


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Schön, dass ihr Euch entschlossen habt den Teich zu behalten . Ich fang mal von hinten an (selber 2 Kids mit 5 und 2) : der Teich scheint nicht so groß zu sein, daher wäre mein Vorschlag, ein ( oder auch mehr) Stahl-Baugitter drüber zu legen. Wachsen rel. gut ein und sind stabil genug. ABER: trotzdem dürfen die Kleinen nie ganz allein und ohne Aufsicht an den Teich bzw. in den Garten. Wenn kein Baugitter dann evtl. ein Zaun (siehe meine Alben). 


LG R@iner
[ sent by iPhone ]


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (13. Mai 2012)

Nachtrag: Was für Fische - bitte Fotos. Warum so Braun - weil zu wenig bzw keine Pflanzen.  

Wichtig wäre: wie tief? ( wie lang und breit). 

Was wollt IHR? Fischteich (= Filter und Technik) Oder Naturteich ohne Technik. ?? 



LG R@iner
[ sent by iPhone ]


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

Hallo & Willkommen liebe poßis,

Die Form lässt vermuten und die von Euch angegebenen Maße lassen vermuten, dass der Vorbesitzer mal eine Teichschale drin hatte und (wenn ich das nun auf den Fotos richtig sehe) dann eine Folie eingebaut hat.

Könnt Ihr was näheres zu dem blauen Minibecken am Bildrand schreiben?
Ist das evt. ein Bestandteil eines ehemaligen Filters?
Ist das irgendwie an den Teich angeschlossen?
Wenn das Teil nix mit dem Teich zu tun hat würde ich aber trotzdem vermuten, dass hinter dem einen Busch mal ein gepumpter Filter gestanden hat, da er so ungleichmäßig gewachsen ist und wunderbar als Sichtschutz herhalten konnte.

60cm sind nicht wirklich tief... klar..für Kinder ist auch das zuviel, da verstehe ich Eure  bedenken und da hat R@iner ja schon was zu geschrieben wegen Abdeckung.

Sicher das der Teich nur 60cm tief ist? oder sind es 70-80cm und der Rest ist verschlammt?

Und wie von Rainer gefragt... welche Fische und welche Menge könnt Ihr ausmachen?

Je mehr Details & ggf. Fotos, je besser können Leser evt. helfen


----------



## rudiinc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

Hallo, danke für Eure Antworten.
Wir waren heute mal auf Spurensuche am Teich. Die Fische haben wir mal versucht mit etwas
Futter nach oben zu locken, es hat nicht besonders gut funktioniert. Aber ein paar schlechte Bilder haben wir dann doch hinbekommen. Meine Frau sagt sie hätte heute morgen jede Menge von Ihnen gesehen, es werden dann wohl viele Fische sein. Meiner Meinung nach sind die orangenen wohl Goldfische, der weiße etwa ein Koi?????
 

 

 

Die Suche nach einem Filter war aber ergebnislos. Da ist keiner und da war wohl auch keiner.
Ich konnte lediglich eine seltsame Anordnung von Stahlrohren machen, aber die haben bestimmt nichts mit dem Teich zu tun.Hier mal ein Bild davon.

 

Was wollen wir? Im Moment erstmal so einfach wie möglich und so preisgünstig wie es geht, denn wir haben im Haus erstmal sehr viel zu tun.Da bleibt nicht so viel Zeit für den Teich über. Haben heute im nächsten Baumarkt mal nach Filtern Ausschau gehalten, da kann man 
sich ja ein ordentliches Loch in den Geldbeutel reißen. Allerdings gab es auch ein Komplettset für nur 80 Euro. Mit einer Pumpe mit 1000l/h und einem Filtergehäuse mit Filtermittel drin. Ist bestimmt erstmal besser als gar  nichts, oder?
Am Donnnerstag soll es schönes Wetter geben, da wollen wir erstmal eine Grundreinigung 
des Teichs machen, Wasser bis auf einen Rest wegpumpen, sauber machen und dann mit frischem Wasser auffüllen. Hier wäre Leitungswasser unsere Wahl, ok? Wieviel Wasser sollte denn stehen bleiben.

Soweit erstmal

poßis


----------



## Doc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

Hi,

also am besten wäre es, wenn ihr etwas Teichwasser "zwischenbunkern" könntet. Das hilft Euch später, denn der Teich kommt schneller in Fahrt.

Sieht nach Goldfischen aus 

Zum Filter:
Wie ihr gesehen habt, kostet das ein wenig Geld ... daher NICHT im Baumarkt einkaufen, da gibt es bessere Lösungen (auch fertige) .... vll. ein wenig teurer als 80€, dafür aber mit Langzeitgarantie ... ihr möchtet den Filter ja nicht unbedingt täglich 2x reinigen, oder? 

Wie viel Wasser fasst der Teich denn? Wißt Ihr das schon?


----------



## tyler (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

Hallöchen,du hast gesagt das du erstmal im Haus genug zu tun hast.Als Sofortmaßnahme würde ich 3/4 des Wassers abpumpen und mit Leitungswasser auffüllen,einen Filter und Sauerstoff einbringen.Ersteinmal als Notlösung für die Fischis.Auf jeden Fall sichern,das deine Kinder nicht rein hüpfen.Das vergrößern deines Teiches kommt dann von alleine.Liebe Grüße Angelika


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

mir hat man gesagt das man das wasser in ein einfaches planschbecken (habt ihr vielleicht) reinpumpen soll, etwa 1 bis 2/3 des wassers
pumpen für 80 euro würde ich nicht kaufen die kannste nach nem halben jahr wegschmeißen so 500 euro währen da angemessen 
ich hab en teich in einem wochenendhaus das heißt filter würde nichts bringen oder zu viel kosten ( stromkosten)
deshalb hab ich mich fur biologischen teich entschieden,bedeutet das der teich mit 80 % Pflanzen besetzt ist
ich hab die fehler gemacht den teich komplett leerzupumpen und ihn mit regenwasser zu füllen
macht aber nichts starterbakterien und wasseraufbereiter machen das wieder in ordnung


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

PS: bin bald 14


----------



## rudiinc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

Ich denke, wir werden erstmal das Notprogamm durchführen und verschaffen uns ein wenig Zeit um uns mit dem Thema Teich zu beschäftigen. Das ist eine Wissenschaft für sich und wir sind absolute Neulinge mit Null Ahnung. Und die Kindersicherung wird auch gemacht. Und bei der Gestaltung des Teichs/Garten haben wir ja noch alle Möglichkeiten offen.

LG die poßis


----------



## rudiinc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

@ fischmolchlibelle  wir haben eine 4jährige Tochter, da haben wir auch ein Planschbecken, daran hatte ich aber noch gar nicht gedacht, gute Idee.   Zusätzlich sind da auch noch ein paar Regenwassertonnen vor Ort, die fassen auch nochmal  ca. 500 Liter. Wir werden also nicht das ganze Teichwasser vernichten, wir müssen ja auch die Fischis irgendwo zwischenlagern. Und dann gibt es erstmal eine Volkszählung.


----------



## Joerg (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

Hallo liebe poßis,
:Willkommen2
als weitere Sofortmaßnahme würde ich die Fütterung einstellen, bis der Filter 4 Wochen gelaufen ist.
Die Ausscheidungen nach dem Essen schaden ihnen mehr, als nach Futter zu suchen.


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*



Joerg schrieb:


> als weitere Sofortmaßnahme würde ich die Fütterung einstellen, bis der Filter 4 Wochen gelaufen ist.


Hallo Jörg,
welcher Filter? 
rudiinc hat noch keinen und nur mit dem Gedanken gespielt einen "Billigheimer" zu kaufen, was die anderen hoffentlich erfolgreich ausgeredet haben.


@rudiinc:generell würde ich auch erstmal nur auf Goldies tippen, denn neben der orangen Farbe ist mitunter Weiss eben die andere bevorzugte Farbe.

Bzgl. des Rohrbildes... das könnte sehr wohl (je nach Postion zum Teich) mal eine Filterverrohrung gewesen sein, allerdings nehme ich an, dass der Teich, an den die mal angschlossen waren, so nicht mehr existiert.
Meine Vermutung wäre, dass man eine alte Konstruktion rausgerissen hat und nun nur noch einen Folienteich angelegt hatte und die Technik nicht weiter verwendet hat.

Wie ist denn das mit dem hellblauen Teil am Bildrand beider Fotos...da steht ja Wasser drin... ist das mit dem Teich verbunden oder hat es da nur reingeregnet?


----------



## rudiinc (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

@ Zermalmer, das blaue war einfach  nur ein Stück Plastikwanne mit Wasser drin. Sonst nichts. Das hat da nur gelegen, ist inzwischen schon entsorgt. Und was die Technik für den teich betrifft, sehen wir uns erstmal hier um. Wir lesen und lernen
.


----------



## Joerg (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

Andreas,
das passt schon.
"Solange nicht füttern bis der Filter nicht 4 Wochen gelaufen ist."
Kein Filter kein Futter. Alles andere schadet erst mal den Fischen.


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*



Joerg schrieb:


> "Solange nicht füttern bis der Filter nicht 4 Wochen gelaufen ist."
> Kein Filter kein Futter. Alles andere schadet erst mal den Fischen.


Naaa gut:smoki


----------



## Doc (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

Mooorgen 

Also wenn Ihr den Teich z.B. mal leerpumpt, das Wasser zwischengelagert habt, den ganzen "Modder" ausgeräumt habt (Bilder wären toll  ) und die Fische wieder im Teich sind, könntet Ihr Euch mit den Tonnen einen Filter basteln. Hört sich schwieriger an, als es eigentlich ist. 
Dann müsstet Ihr nur Schlauch, Flansche, Kleber und eine Pumpe kaufen.


----------



## rudiinc (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

Das mit den Tonnen und dem Filter interessiert mich, es sind allerdings verschiedene Größen von Tonnen. Könnte da aber bestimmt noch ein paar besorgen, sehr günstig, sozusagen für Umme. Die müsste man aber bestimmt gut sauber machen, es sind irgendwelche nicht wassergefährdende Chemikalien drin für die Silikonherstellung. Irgendein Granulat. Oder besser Finger weg???
Wir werden von der Reinigung auf jeden Fall Bilder machen und sie hier präsentieren, inkl. Fischportäts.


----------



## Joerg (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

Wenn das diese blauen stabilen Fässen sind, dürften die für einen Filter bestens bestens geeignet sein.
Dennis hat das hier dokumentiert.


----------



## rudiinc (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

So, heute war der GROSSE WASCHTAG !!!

Das erste Wasser ist raus aus dem Teich gepumpt. Ein Teil wurde in das Planschbecken der Tochter gepumpt, als Zwischenstation für die Fischis. Obwohl unsere  Tochter schon meinte es würde für sie aufgebaut.

      

Bald ist es geschafft, nur noch die zwei Pfützchen mit der Schaufel raus scheppen.

 

GESCHAFFT , die häßliche, stinkende, braune Brühe ist komplett raus. Endlich. Das Wasser so stinken kann hätten wir echt nicht gedacht. Das die Fische da drin leben konnten, bäh.
Man  kann gut die beiden Flachwasserzönchen und die Tiefwasserzone erkennen. 

 

Die Fischis kurz vor ihrem Umzug in den gesäuberten Teich. Die meisten sind Goldfische, es sind aber auch ein paar andere zu erkennen. Dunkle Fische mit sehr langer Schwanzflosse, was mag das für ein Fisch sein ? Und dann halt noch kleine, silbrig schimmernde, von oben dunkel aussehende. Man kann sie auf den ersten beiden Fotos erkennen.

       

    

Das war unser erfolgreiche Tag am Teich, er hat verdammt viel Spaß gemacht jetzt müssen wir uns in den nächsten Tagen darum kümmern, das das Wasser auch sauber bleibt.

Achso, da war früher dann doch mal eine Wasserpflanze drin, die verfaulten Überreste haben wir heute auf Grund gefunden und entsorgt. 
Wir haben auch einen Teil des alten Teichwasser zurück in den Teich gegeben, den groben Dreck haben wir mit Nudelsieben gefiltert. Es war zwar sehr mühsam, aber es hat sich gelohnt.

Die poßis


----------



## katja (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

gute aktion 

habt ihr denn nun wieder wasser im teich? und die fische auch wieder reingesetzt?

die fische können übrigens durchaus alles goldis sein, die gibts in allen farben 

wobei gerade von dem großen, weißen ein deutlicheres einzelfoto hilfreich wäre.


----------



## rudiinc (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

Ja, alle zurück in ihrem zuhause. Man kann sie jetzt sogar im Teich erkennen, sieht richtig toll aus und macht Lust auf Mehr. Das mit den Einzelfotos ist schwierig, die Models halten einfach nicht still. Und sie sind ziemlich divenhaft, sie machen einfach was sie wollen.
Habe leider kein Foto von dem Ende der Aktion gemacht, blöd. Aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag.
Du meinst auch die mit der langen Schwanzflosse sind Goldis? Die sehen doch ganz anders aus als der Rest. Bei den Kleinen kann ich mir schon vorstellen, wenn sie mal groß sind, das es Goldis sind.


----------



## katja (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

es gibt auch langflossige goldis 

wenn jetzt schon wieder alles im teich ist, habt ihr denn auch ein substrat oder pflanzen eingebracht?  wenn nicht, wird ja wieder alles ganz schnell grün :?


----------



## rudiinc (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

Nein, wir haben noch gar nichts gemacht. Wir kennen uns da überhaupt nicht aus, deswegen lesen wir  hier fleißig. Ist sehr umfangreich das Thema. Wir würden schon gerne ein paar Pflanzen im Teich haben, ein Filter wäre bestimmt auch nicht schlecht. Mit Substrat weiß ich im Moment noch nichts anzufangen. Wie wir die Pflanzen im Teich gesetzt bekomme ist uns auch noch nicht ganz klar, wohl am besten im Korb mit Stein drin. Heute das war ja das Notprogramm, denn in der Brühe Fische halten ist in unseren Augen Tierquälerei. Nun gilt es die Lebensbedingungen der Fischis weiter zu verbessern.


----------



## Doc (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

Ein Filter wäre doch sehr zu empfehlen, eben nur bitte keinen aus dem Baumarkt.
Wisst Ihr, wie viel Wasser Ihr eingefüllt habt? Wäre ganz hilfreich.

Ich denke mit z.B. einer solchen Kombi könntet Ihr durchaus gut fahren:
* defekter Link entfernt *

oder z.B. 
* defekter Link entfernt *

Den ersten verwende ich z.B. ... kommt aber auch auf die Wassermenge an.

Teichsubstrat ist z.B. sowas:
* defekter Link entfernt *

Bitte keine kleinen Kieselsteine (sammelt sich sehr viel Mulm zwischen ), Mutterboden oder sowas einfüllen.

Wenn Ihr Pflanzen kauft, pflanzt man diese am besten direkt in das Substrat und (außer z.B. eine Seerose) ... entfernt die Erde aus dem Original-Körbchen. Schwimmpflanzen sind auch ne feine Sache ... z.B. __ Wassersalat.
Man kann Pflanzkörbe nehmen und diese dann entsprechend mit Substrat auffüllen oder man pflanzt direkt ins Substrat, dass sich im Teich befindet.


----------



## katja (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nun ist es passiert*

stimmt alles, was markus schreibt, nur das geld für irgendein teures substrat könnt ihr euch schenken. ab zur nächsten kiesgrube und holt euch nen hänger voll lehmhaltigen sand. wenn ihr sowas nicht in der nähe habt, ein paar säcke spielkastensand aus dem baumarkt 
wäre halt wesentlich einfacher einzubringen gewesen als das wasser draußen war :?
da hinein könnt ihr dann auch direkt pflanzen. erde vorher aber unbedingt abspülen!

wenn ihr filter, sand und üppig pflanzen dann da habt, macht die abpump- und fischfangaktion nochmal und bei der gelegenheit bessere bilder von den hübschen 
da ihr sie ja wieder schnell einsetzen müsst, würde ich sicherheitshalber so nen wasseraufbereiter zugeben (wäre vielleicht auch jetzt sinnig).


----------

